# Thank you for being such an awesome forum!



## lugoismad (Jul 28, 2015)

Jim & All - I just want to thank you for being so awesome and welcoming.

I joined another forum today. I bought my twin daughters a used power wheels car, and was doing some upgrades to it with a bigger battery and a few other things, and ran into some problems. I found a forum dedicated to upgrading power wheels cars, and joined.

Except your first post hast to be approved by the mods. Its been 12 hours now. I really was hoping for an answer to my questions...and I'm being excluded from their discussions.

I hate that! Thank you for being so inclusive and awesome and welcoming. 

When I was frustrated with that, I was just thinking, wow, I wish they were more like tinboats.net


----------



## Johnny (Jul 29, 2015)

Lugo, I for one AGREE with you 100% !!!
I belong to other fishing and boating forums as well but for some
reason, Tin Boats has a more of that "family feel".
not just asking questions or giving advice. Some of the names on this
board have become very respected members of "my neighborhood" (as Mr. Rogers would say).
Most of us here will not give anyone information if they were not confident 
in their answers. * Jim* and the other moderators have done a FANTASTIC job of
keeping this forum alive and FUN. 
KUDOS to everyone in the control room of Tin Boats !!





.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 29, 2015)

TinBoats Rocks!

Bass Addict...not so much. [-X


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2015)

Its all you members that made this! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 29, 2015)

I take full credit 


You are welcome


----------



## fender66 (Jul 29, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> I take full credit
> 
> 
> You are welcome



Ahab for President! :USA1:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 29, 2015)

I hate the forums that won't even let you look at threads or photos unless you register.


----------



## troyschwab (Jul 29, 2015)

I've done a few power wheels upgrades myself!

check this out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-F4FMDQ5JA

youtube advertises on it and they actually send me checks every so often.

side note, this was not the finished product and it was not even close to top heavy. it would never roll....


----------



## lswoody (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah there are very few forums like this one.


----------



## canadian omc (Jul 29, 2015)

Best forum on the net =D> 

Thank you all for sharing your knowledge and experience. :beer:


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 29, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> Jim & All - I just want to thank you for being so awesome and welcoming.
> 
> I joined another forum today. I bought my twin daughters a used power wheels car, and was doing some upgrades to it with a bigger battery and a few other things, and ran into some problems. I found a forum dedicated to upgrading power wheels cars, and joined.
> 
> ...



Yea but if anyone knew you were going to paint your boat electric blue you would have been doomed.


----------



## lugoismad (Jul 30, 2015)

Skiffing said:


> Yea but if anyone knew you were going to paint your boat electric blue you would have been doomed.



Hey, its Valspar Safety Blue!


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> Skiffing said:
> 
> 
> > Yea but if anyone knew you were going to paint your boat electric blue you would have been doomed.
> ...



:LOL2: :beer:


----------



## KMixson (Jul 30, 2015)

So you have a Power Wheels Car and ran into some problems doing upgrades to it. Maybe we can help? I know a good bit about batteries. I have dealt with a lot of different types of batteries in my years of flying RC aircraft/helicopters and playing with RC cars. I would estimate that I have about 500 battery packs on hand. Started with Ni-Cd's years ago and the technology has brought us into Lithium types at the moment. Electric motors have evolved from brushed motors to brushless motors which have a staggering amount of power now compared to the old brushed motors. I love to work on little projects like you are talking about doing. You will learn a lot tinkering with them.


----------

